# Whats a job that makes 15 an hour



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

If one wanted go to college part time and finish an associates what would be a decent job that pays at least 15$ an hour, and only nee maybe 6 months to a year of education to get into? That dont have a 55 hour work week.


----------



## SaltyCrackshot (Aug 5, 2015)

Skip college and go to a trade school if that is what you are looking for...


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

SaltyCrackshot said:


> Skip college and go to a trade school if that is what you are looking for...


No, I want to go to college and ill need something to pay for living expenses.


----------



## SaltyCrackshot (Aug 5, 2015)

My apologies, I misread the question, I thought you wanted to get an Associates then find a job thats pays 15$ an hour for it.... A serving job would be a good venture for you. Some servers, depending on the area and restaurant, can make up to 60,000 a year. That's what I'm doing right now but I mix it with bussing and sometimes food prepping shifts so I don't make near that much. It just requires on the job training and some decent people skills. A word of caution though, it is hard work and can be very stressful.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Security guards and Uber drivers can both do pretty well. $15/hour would probably depend on area of the country and when you can work.


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2015)

angelfish said:


> Security guards and Uber drivers can both do pretty well. $15/hour would probably depend on area of the country and when you can work.


Depending on the nature of the client, I wouldn't expect security guards to make that much - though you're absolutely right some do. I work for a security company and I believe our officers usually get in the $12 - $13 per hour range. Of course, with promotions, they can very easily make that (and considerably more).

In addition to the other suggestions, I would add call center positions. I doubt too many pay $15 starting out, outside of areas where that's the minimum wage, but I know several that are certainly in the ballpark.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Clovdyx said:


> Depending on the nature of the client, I wouldn't expect security guards to make that much - though you're absolutely right some do. I work for a security company and I believe our officers usually get in the $12 - $13 per hour range. Of course, with promotions, they can very easily make that (and considerably more).
> 
> In addition to the other suggestions, I would add call center positions. I doubt too many pay $15 starting out, outside of areas where that's the minimum wage, but I know several that are certainly in the ballpark.


Security is extremely hard to get into. I have like 12 certificates, CPR certified, First aid trained, and have a guard card and a totally clean background. No one will hire me without 2 years of experience.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Come up to Seattle. You can have zero customer service, social, English skills a shit attitude and make $15 an hr doing anything in food service.

...you'd probly have to learn Spanish.

In all seriousness, what about FAFSA ?( financial aid for college)


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Fumetsu said:


> Come up to Seattle. You can have zero customer service, social, English skills a shit attitude and make $15 an hr doing anything in food service.
> 
> ...you'd probly have to learn Spanish.
> 
> In all seriousness, what about FAFSA ?( financial aid for college)


Clearly you dont know how Fasfa works if your saying that. Fasfa is case by case bases and if goverment decides mom and dad should be paying college you dont get nothing till your 24.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> Clearly you dont know how Fasfa works if your saying that. Fasfa is case by case bases and if goverment decides mom and dad should be paying college you dont get nothing till your 24.


Yes, I do know. I've used it before. I have no way of knowing what your padticular case is. It was just a suggestion.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Fumetsu said:


> Yes, I do know. I've used it before. How the hell am I supposed to know what your particular _case_ is?
> 
> Jesus Christ, I try to give you advice and you still gimme that shit attitude? If that's how you are maybe wallowing your own fucking misery really is your true calling.


I find it surprising how many people actually dont understand how Fasfa works at this point. Fasfa is great if your parents are making 8-10$ an hour, if they are making anything else than your not going to really get anything. Fasfa only cares about poor children and maybe straight A students.


----------



## SaltyCrackshot (Aug 5, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> Security is extremely hard to get into. I have like 12 certificates, CPR certified, First aid trained, and have a guard card and a totally clean background. No one will hire me without 2 years of experience.


You have like 'twelve' certificates, multitude of medical 'experience', and a 'totally clean background'....


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> I find it surprising how many people actually dont understand how Fasfa works at this point. Fasfa is great if your parents are making 8-10$ an hour, if they are making anything else than your not going to really get anything. Fasfa only cares about poor children and maybe straight A students.


I have no way of knowing how much your parents make, if you're even living with them, or how old you are. 

I do know that I was over 24 when I got it so I guess they care about poor adults too. 
Maybe you'll just have to wait a couple years?


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Look up health jobs like nuclear medicine technologists or radiology techs. You can get an associates with those and make good money supposedly.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

SaltyCrackshot said:


> You have like 'twelve' certificates, multitude of medical 'experience', and a 'totally clean background'....


I dont know why this is that shocking. Its not really hard to get. CPR you just go to a class for a day, you can get the Guard stuff is you go to a class and I really clean cut. I know you might assume all people over 18 are into Drugs and stuff but some people can go against the stereotype as shocking as that might seem.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Fumetsu said:


> I have no way of knowing how much your parents make, if you're even living with them, or how old you are.
> 
> I do know that I was over 24 when I got it so I guess they care about poor adults too.
> Maybe you'll just have to wait a couple years?


Yeah, you clearly did not get it so ill have to explain again. 

You have to be OVER 24 to be declared independent, anything UNDER that and they only count your parents. So no if you are UNDER 24 and try to apply they go by mom and dad not you! You are legally an adult at 18 if you have no realized that by now. Anything else that gets you independence usually means you already get free goverment services anyways. So you dont need free college in addition.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Cable installer, I used to work for Dish Network, STarting pay was $16/hr and they trained you. 4 days on 3 days off


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> Yeah, you clearly did not get it so ill have to explain again.
> 
> You have to be OVER 24 to be declared independent, anything UNDER that and they only count your parents. So no if you are UNDER 24 and try to apply they go by mom and dad not you! You are legally an adult at 18 if you have no realized that by now. Anything else that gets you independence usually means you already get free government services anyways. So you dont need free college in addition.


*YES. I GET THAT.*

How is that _you _ do not seem to understand that I am not psychic and had no way of knowing if you met those qualifications?

But what I mostly don't understand is why you have to be such a fucking asshole to those who are trying to help you out. Go live on the Goddamned streets for all I care. Maybe having to suck a dick for cash will teach you some humility and appreciation and we wont have to listen to your constant whining.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Fumetsu said:


> *YES. I GET THAT.*
> 
> How is that _you _ do not seem to understand that I am not psychic and had no way of knowing if you met those qualifications.
> 
> But what I mostly don't understand is why you have to be such a fucking asshole to those who are trying to help you out. Go live on the Goddamned streets for all I care. Maybe having to suck a dick for cash will teach you some humility and appreciation and we wont have to listen to your constant whining.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Toru Okada said:


>


The laughter is contagious! :laughing:.


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

MisterPerfect said:


> If one wanted go to college part time and finish an associates what would be a decent job that pays at least 15$ an hour, and only nee maybe 6 months to a year of education to get into? That dont have a 55 hour work week.


Warehouse 
Factories around my part pay 14.25$
You could swallow you price and bust ass in the oil filed of North Dakota, 50K for 3-6 months of hard labor, gas fields in Ohio pay similar. Of course they also offer less laborious jobs, working in the kitchens pays well as does being somebody assistant. So yeah, google it.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

SaltyCrackshot said:


> Skip college and go to a trade school if that is what you are looking for...


Can you actually work under 55 hours a week or generally have flexible and negotiable hours if you work in the trades? or is this really "trade" specific at all?


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Can you actually work under 55 hours a week or generally have flexible and negotiable hours if you work in the trades? or is this really "trade" specific at all?


Oh definitely. It's really the more specialized careers -tech industry comes to mind- where people are working 10+ hrs a day. Trade crafts are usually pretty great since again, everyone wants to work in tech, and actual trade skills are rare.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Fumetsu said:


> Oh definitely. It's really the more specialized careers -tech industry comes to mind- where people are working 10+ hrs a day. Trade crafts are usually pretty great since again, everyone wants to work in tech, and actual trade skills are rare.


Seriously, why does hardly anyone know this stuff? I can always learn more online then ever in person.

I've spoken to a large amount of people over things like this, and almost everybody doesn't have a clue.

Even school teachers, and those who work in colleges to "Career Counsellors" and then get mad, and act as if it's some huge or major short coming or flaw to even ask or show any sort of curiosity, when even though it makes perfect sense to ask or be curious.

It's supposed to be "passed on" information or something, isn't it? 

god, give me a break. Know one wants anyone to see through the smoke screen of how this is all a farce, and the whole game is rigged to begin with, don't they? they want you to just stay in your place; which not knowing these types of things equals you being stuck working a shit job your entire life with all the other "stupid" proles, isn't it?


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh, is stuff like this legit? I've never heard of it before, but upon random struck of "googling" this time, I stumbled upon this...

I would just really love to speak to someone knowledgeable about all this stuff, because in all honesty, I'm not familiar with it at all, and no one will even begin to tell me. "Don't know" my ass, yeah whatever. 

Careers You Love Inc., Career Counselling, Vancouver, BC

http://www.lloydcounselling.com/


I actually out of all the people I have met and come across that I have met, the only one who guided me in any direction or game me something work with was another "INFP"

which was this really cool site, resource, that lets you look at all the different jobs and careers out there, and what the demand is for them. But of course, I lost track of it unfortunately.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

MisterPerfect said:


> If one wanted go to college part time and finish an associates what would be a decent job that pays at least 15$ an hour, and only nee maybe 6 months to a year of education to get into? That dont have a 55 hour work week.


It's hard to say because of the numerous factors such as where you live, how much work experience you have and what kind of work you're able to do. Since you don't have your college degree yet, you may have to take a job that either requires a lot of physical labor or working a night shift. Have you done a lot of job searching in your area? That would be the best way I think to see what you have to do to make $15 an hour. 

My starting income for my first job in the accounting field was $14.50 an hour, but I was required to have a 4-year degree in accounting.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

flamesabers said:


> It's hard to say because of the numerous factors such as where you live, how much work experience you have and what kind of work you're able to do. Since you don't have your college degree yet, you may have to take a job that either requires a lot of physical labor or working a night shift. Have you done a lot of job searching in your area? That would be the best way I think to see what you have to do to make $15 an hour.
> 
> My starting income for my first job in the accounting field was $14.50 an hour, but I was required to have a 4-year degree in accounting.


It would be 6 months of training, and no prior experience and any area.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

SaltyCrackshot said:


> My apologies, I misread the question, I thought you wanted to get an Associates then find a job thats pays 15$ an hour for it.... A serving job would be a good venture for you. Some servers, depending on the area and restaurant, can make up to 60,000 a year. That's what I'm doing right now but I mix it with bussing and sometimes food prepping shifts so I don't make near that much. It just requires on the job training and some decent people skills. A word of caution though, it is hard work and can be very stressful.


Man, the horror stories I've heard.
Then again some people tip VERY well.
Heard it's even worse as girl though.


----------



## SaltyCrackshot (Aug 5, 2015)

aef8234 said:


> Man, the horror stories I've heard.
> Then again some people tip VERY well.
> Heard it's even worse as girl though.


As a girl? Yes and No. The hotter or more sociopathic (Manipulative) girls, can earn more than men. Respect? Depends on how you present yourself and the disposition of your clientele. Male clients respect men, unless they are passive bitches, or the client has a personality disorder/severe insecurity. Hot girls get a pass for the more superficial men. Women hate everyone, unless they are good looking, regardless of gender. A multitude of examples I could show, but they might just cause me to destroy my computer in a fit of rage... in short, people are self centered, shortsighted, simplistic, fuckwads...


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

MisterPerfect said:


> It would be 6 months of training, and no prior experience and any area.


I think Epherion has very good advice about working in a factory or on an oil field. Until you get a certain level of education and/or work experience, I don't think you'll have many options for earning that kind of wage. It may be more useful I think to look for lines of work that have good promotion/pay raise opportunities than just looking for a job that pays $15 an hour on day one.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Toru Okada said:


>


I have no idea why this was so damn funny to me this morning. Hahaha.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> I have no idea why this was so damn funny to me this morning. Hahaha.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

MisterPerfect said:


> I find it surprising how many people actually dont understand how Fasfa works at this point. Fasfa is great if your parents are making 8-10$ an hour, if they are making anything else than your not going to really get anything. Fasfa only cares about poor children and maybe straight A students.


And I don't know if you realize you can still get onto it as an adult on their own. I did, and I know of plenty of others. I also know plenty of people earning $10-$20 an hour and still are able to get assistance in some form. Yeah it may not pay completely, but that is why you apply for grants and scholarships on the side. And no, not all of them require you being a poor child or straight-a student. Hell, there are ones out there for being left handed of all things. People just need to learn to look. 

Same for when it comes to jobs. Just because you "lack the pre-requisite experience" doesn't mean you should not put a resume in. The HR dept where I work and I am pretty sure other places do it this way too, purposely put it there to dissuade those who lack determination to even get a job from applying. Applying despite lacking that CAN actually get you the job because you are willing to work AND learn along the way.

/execute rant

But nope, let everyone feel like they are entitled to everything and that they shouldn't have to work/put themselves out there/put a single iota of effort into life. Fucking lazy fucks. Hope reality bites everyone in the ass, really starting to get fed up with my generation and generation Z.

/end


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Dude you have a rebuttal to every person why you cannot do anything.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

$15 an hour shouldn't be too hard to find. Try applying for office work, like maybe a receptionist job for a medical office or something. Sometimes they want you to have an MOA certificate but sometimes they don't care. Random stuff like that. Assistant work or whatever. A few years ago I was offered $20/hour by an armoured car company. I had zero experience, and didn't need anything except a valid drivers licence and a restricted firearms licence. Look around, these jobs are out there.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> $15 an hour shouldn't be too hard to find. Try applying for office work, like maybe a receptionist job for a medical office or something. Sometimes they want you to have an MOA certificate but sometimes they don't care. Random stuff like that. Assistant work or whatever. A few years ago I was offered $20/hour by an armoured car company. I had zero experience, and didn't need anything except a valid drivers licence and a restricted firearms licence. Look around, these jobs are out there.


Why were you driving an armored vehicle? What were you doing?


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

MisterPerfect said:


> Why were you driving an armored vehicle? What were you doing?


There are commercial armoured vehicle companies that deliver valuable goods. They perform various services like facilitate transfers of large sums of money between financial institutions and empty ATM's. That sort of thing. You definitely need a squeaky clean background and you need to be physical fit and able to legally and competently handle a firearm, but other than that not a hard job to get.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

BlackDog said:


> There are commercial armoured vehicle companies that deliver valuable goods. They perform various services like facilitate transfers of large sums of money between financial institutions and empty ATM's. That sort of thing. You definitely need a squeaky clean background and you need to be physical fit and able to legally and competently handle a firearm, but other than that not a hard job to get.


They're always so paranoid though, I like to give them little stares and shadow them whenever they come around where I work, it keeps them on their toes, lol.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Cover3 said:


> They're always so paranoid though, I like to give them little stares and shadow them whenever they come around where I work, it keeps them on their toes, lol.


Good idea. Make the people with the guns nervous. lol


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm a pharmacy tech in Fl I make 14.20/hr plus still in school so it pays the bills. 
on Fafsa it's a bitch,I get offered loans since I make like 4k more or somethin but I can't afford not to work :dry:


----------

